# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  S4 Dosage, least and most effective..

## Pac Man

Trying to calculate the proper dosage by body weight.
I've read the studies where individuals had results with as little as 3mg's of S4 and other user reviews where they've used as much as 200mg but had the same results as with 100mg.
My own personal google research shows that over 100mg will often lead to negative sides such as temporary color blindness and lack of night vision that is completely reversible after about a week.
I've read somewhere that 50mg is generally enough to give adequate gains but haven't been able to find that article since I read it a few months ago.
I'm just trying to find the perfect dosage that will negate the side effects and still yield favorable gains without needlessly using more than what is needed.
Any advice?
 :0lamo:

----------


## *RAGE*

check out phates cycle in the members cycle he is running s4 right now and you can go based on how it is working for him....

----------


## Phate

a good range is between 0.5mg-1.5mg/kg

----------


## amcon

and keep us up to date on your progress thanxs

----------


## NightWolf

The studys use from 0.7mg up to 3mg per kg body weight.
not only 3mg.

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> The studys use from 0.7mg up to 3mg per kg body weight.
> not only 3mg.


The phase II clinical trials in humans used 3 mg of S4 per day and got significant results. That's just 3mg per day, not 3mg/kg per day. Animal studies have used much more.

----------


## Phate

> The phase II clinical trials in humans used 3 mg of S4 per day and got significant results. That's just 3mg per day, not 3mg/kg per day. Animal studies have used much more.


are you sure it was S4 and not ostarine(sp) they were using

----------


## NightWolf

> The phase II clinical trials in humans used 3 mg of S4 per day and got significant results. That's just 3mg per day, not 3mg/kg per day. Animal studies have used much more.


I saw that study, and from what i understood it was mg per kg.
And yes the study was about Ostarine, which i presume is S-4.

----------


## Pac Man

I thought ostarine was s4 drug name brand

----------


## chucklesmcgee

> I thought ostarine was s4 drug name brand


You sir, are correct. S4 is Ostarine and Ostarine is S4, IUPAC name S-3-(4-acetylamino-phenoxy)-2-hydroxy-2-methyl-N-(4-nitro-3-trifluoromethyl-phenyl)-propionamide.

----------


## chavo

Most use from 50mg to 150mg ED hand get great results.

Sarms -4 is not to be compared to AAS, this compound iMO would be better suited for drug tested athletes such as MMA, boxers, etc. I think MMA fighters would benefit greatly from this compound since it will give them strength and endurance mainly and will NOT fail a drug test, I know this for a fact because I know of some MMA fighters who have taken the drug test prior to their fights and passed the test, the S4 was not detected.

----------


## Gomi

Where can I find these studies?

I heard of one in partiuclar where they tried it on around 100 people taking 100 mg/ed while getting tested daily?

----------


## anadrol75

How long will one bottle of S4 last?

----------


## tballz

> How long will one bottle of S4 last?


Depends how much you dose it. The ar-r store here has it at 50mg/ml 30ml so if you did 50mg ed then it will last 30 days. I've heard of people taking SARMs for 2 months. But I haven't heard anything longer. Does anyone know how long to cycle SARMs?

----------


## thane222

All the threads I read people use it anywhere between 50-150 mgs per day split up into 2-4 dosages per day.

----------


## bigpapabuff

> Depends how much you dose it. The ar-r store here has it at 50mg/ml 30ml so if you did 50mg ed then it will last 30 days. I've heard of people taking SARMs for 2 months. But I haven't heard anything longer. Does anyone know how long to cycle SARMs?


it sounds like you can cycle sarms anywhere from 4-8 weeks depending on your preference. And everything I find tell me to start the dosage at around 50 mg per day and work my way up to 100 or 150 depending on how my body reacts. Very excited to give this stuff a try.

----------


## charliemurphy229

I used to see that a lot of people were using based on body weight, but it looks like arr's sarms is different. Everyone seems to use about 100 mgs per day.

----------


## bass

> I used to see that a lot of people were using based on body weight, but it looks like arr's sarms is different. Everyone seems to use about 100 mgs per day.


yes, i went up to 150 and didn't noticed anything different except the vision got worse, so now i went back to 100 which seems to be the optimal dose for me anyway...

----------


## Musa

> yes, i went up to 150 and didn't noticed anything different except the vision got worse, so now i went back to 100 which seems to be the optimal dose for me anyway...



does anybody know what is the reason for bad vision ???????

----------


## tballz

> yes, i went up to 150 and didn't noticed anything different except the vision got worse, so now i went back to 100 which seems to be the optimal dose for me anyway...


Bass, have you noticed that your gains were lessen by dropping down the dosage?

----------


## bass

> Bass, have you noticed that your gains were lessen by dropping down the dosage?


no, there was no difference, i just started my 100mgs per day so i'll give it time to see if i loose strength. i know i didn't gain anything by going to 150mgs. also as i've mentioned on my log, i didn't take S4 for two days just to see if i loose strength, but had the best bicep workout ever, so i believe all gains are keep-able, strength and muscles so far...

----------


## bass

> does anybody know what is the reason for bad vision ???????


no clue why it effects vision...

----------


## joe99

S-4 is not Ostarine. Not sure why everyone thinks it is.

----------


## tballz

> S-4 is not Ostarine. Not sure why everyone thinks it is.


Yes it is. Ostarine is the brand name and S4 is the generic. That's my understanding of it.

----------


## joe99

That is unconfirmed. The structure of Ostarine has not been disclosed. Read the literature and don't just assume things.

----------


## OH REALLY

> that is unconfirmed. The structure of ostarine has not been disclosed. Read the literature and don't just assume things.


oh really

----------


## STnewbie

> That is unconfirmed. The structure of Ostarine has not been disclosed. Read the literature and don't just assume things.


If you read the chemical analysis from the AR-R site, they quote 87% pure of Ostarin not Ostarine. Also, it does not give the chemical compound being identified.

It may just be semantics, but Ostarin is not Ostarine. I can see many places where Ostarine is linked as the brand name for S-3-(4-acetylamino-phenoxy)-2-hydroxy-2-methyl-N-(4-nitro-3-trifluoromethyl-phenyl)-propionamide. However, I can find nothing that refers to Ostarin.

Has anyone had a private analysis of the AR-R Liquid S-4 to verify its validity?

----------


## bass

good question, maybe Lion can clear this up...perhaps both chemicals do the same thing!

----------


## joe99

Ostarin...Ostarine same difference. Why would AR-R know anything? My point is the structure of Ostarine is confidential. Everyone knows S-4 is S-3-(4-acetylamino-phenoxy)-2-hydroxy-2-methyl-N-(4-nitro-3-trifluoromethyl-phenyl)-propionamide from numerous publications.

----------


## STnewbie

> Ostarin...Ostarine same difference. Why would AR-R know anything? My point is the structure of Ostarine is confidential. Everyone knows S-4 is S-3-(4-acetylamino-phenoxy)-2-hydroxy-2-methyl-N-(4-nitro-3-trifluoromethyl-phenyl)-propionamide from numerous publications.


I don't necessarily think as lightly about a small spelling change.

If i were to Mash up a bunch of aspirn and caffeine pills and call it Ephedrin and put it in a solution, and then send both the solution and the 'Ephedrin' sample to a lab and ask them to identify the Ephedrin in the solution, the test would be valid, but you still wouldn't be buying Ephedrine. 

Now, I don't think that Lion is so dubious, and there are several things that are English that are spelled differently between England and America (Fiber and Fibre, etc...) but I do like to know as much as I can before putting something in my body. 

I saw mention from someone else in a different thread that they were going to have it tested for purity, but I have seen no results. I think I will have to buy a vial and send it out myself and checked.

----------


## SemiEight

Lion, response?

----------


## liftsmore

Well Bass is getting the negative and positive side effects so wouldn't that tell you it's legit sarms ?

----------


## bass

i believe it is, i just posted in another thread saying that i maintained or gained muscle while cutting, at my age there is no way i could have accomplished that naturally...so its got to be legit...

----------


## RUI-Products

The second batch of AR-R SARMs Liquid S4 is 99.5% pure, dated from Oct. 05, 2009. The coa (image) of the second batch is attached to the product description at the store under "more views":

http://www.ar-r.com/research-chemica...l-50mg-ml.html


Our independent labs have verified its conformity. As have numerous successful research logs found throughout several forums. You'll notice with the independent lab report that there are no spelling errors in this second coa, ostarine is with an "e".  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bass

awesome...

----------


## joe99

Lion. Please show me your source that ostarine is S-4. As far as I can tell, there is no evidence that S-4 has been dosed in man except in the underground arena. No doubt, it is a potent SARM.

----------


## freakinhuge

I think with all the vision issues, SARMs should probably be dosed around 50 mg per day. I have seen people dosing really high like around 100-150 and that seems to high.

----------


## bass

> I think with all the vision issues, SARMs should probably be dosed around 50 mg per day. I have seen people dosing really high like around 100-150 and that seems to high.


you're probably correct, if my blood work comes clean, my next cycle will be at 50mgs per day for 12 weeks...

----------


## STnewbie

Welp, I've ordered. I will let the results speak for themselves. I have had good results with the clen /t3/keto.

----------

